# Tyre choice front and back



## Spartan (30 Nov 2010)

Hi,

Had my first trip out on my Cube Ltd last week. Very wet and slippy conditions. I had little or no traction on hills and a massive rear wheel slide and a coming together with the ground close to the end of the adventure. Im completely new to MTB and the route given the conditions was probably a little too adventurous.

Ive just discovered though that my new Cube was supplied with Schwalbe Nobby Nic on the front and Ralph Race on the back. The front tyre seems to have a lot more tread than the rear.

Is it possible that this was supplied incorrectly or is this combo common? Should I consider replacing the read and if so to what if the ground continues to be wet.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Nov 2010)

Not only common but considered by some as an ideal pairing by some (but not me I'm a Conti man myself, and like Cross Country 1.5's for sussex clay)

They are all rounder tyres which our climate means a bit rubbish in mud ime.

reviews here and here with user comments.

Traction when climbing in the wet is a lot more about technique than it is about tyre choice, and a more aggressive tyre at the front is seen by many as desirable because you want it to bite in the turns.

Coming into contact with the scenery is a normal part of mtb'ing, just don't do it too fast or too often and you'll be fine.


----------



## Cubist (30 Nov 2010)

The tyres on your bike are great in the summer on dryish trails, and are expensive lightweight speed options.

I junked mine as soon as they were worn, as they have their place, but in my humble opinion, not on the sloppy bridleways of Kirklees and Calderdale!

My current combination is a Continental Gravity on the front, which has plenty of grip and the rear has a Continental Slash. That has a series of horizontal bars which gives major traction especially on sloppy climbs. Both are cheapish tyres, and you'll get them for about 20 quid each at LBS, less online. they aren't teh lightest tyres out there, but neither are they hugely heavy. 

Just one option. Others will have other recommendations.


----------



## e-rider (30 Nov 2010)

schwalbe racing ralphs are summer tyres!

you need some good winter tyres - panaracer cinder, continental vertical etc. They are slower rolling on the road but have loads more grip in wet muddy conditions. 

I don't rate the conti gravity tyres - I tried them and thought they were very average (although quite cheap).


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (30 Nov 2010)

As others have said. 

The following chart is the Schwalbe race system, arranged depending on terrain conditions.










A recent review of these tyres including discussion on combinations can be found here.

Obviously tyre pressure would have a big influence on traction also.

IIRC the above is a few years old, before Schwalbe brought Rocket Ron out I think, so the choice is a little wider at present.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Dec 2010)

I have recently put Conti Verticals on mine for the winter, they seem a reasonably good compromise between weight, cost and grip. So far I've commuted in the hard packed snow without a problem.

One thing to note - for the very first day they slipped around on wet wooden bridges and any incline whatsoever. Once the "brand new" sheen had come off they have gripped very well on almost all surfaces.

I had WTB Raijins on throughout the summer which was a bit of a mistake as they wore out quickly under high pressure on dry tracks. Had I bought them myself I would have saved them for the mud, but they came with the bike so I just used and abused them. I had the feeling though that they would work very well in poor conditions.

Stu


----------



## Spartan (1 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys. Great help as usual.

Mike


----------



## e-rider (1 Dec 2010)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> As others have said.
> 
> The following chart is the Schwalbe race system, arranged depending on terrain conditions.
> 
> ...



so furious fred doesn't have many uses!


----------

